# 3,000 or 5,000



## GettaVrA3 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have an 04 GLI 1.8t with 52k on it and i run 5w30 mobil1 syn when should i change my oil so far i have been doing it every 3,000 im wondering if its completly safe to go to 5,000


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

id say its safe to go 5k mile with no problems


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (stefano9)*

Do a UOA and you'll know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Every 10k miles would be fine. Soon the green party is going to take over everything and people who change their oil every 3-5k miles are going to be jailed.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that 5w-30 VW spec? Or is your car outside of warranty already?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_Is that 5w-30 VW spec? 

no


----------



## GettaVrA3 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Ill go every 5k miles then i used to go every 5k with my vr6s but now im just worried about the turbo but now i know its still ok thanks


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm at 8k on my mobil 1, i did a uoa though and it's good. Get an analysis done pay extra for the TBN and they'll let you know how long you can go


----------



## lubdub_lubdub (Oct 8, 2008)

3000Km??? You're joking right.....Mobil1 is some of the best stuff out there.....And I think the 5w-30 is VW spec
Since it's your car and you're taking responsibility, switch to 5K intervals...if the car is still performing same...go to 8k....I wouldn't push it farther than that. Check the levels periodically and as some have said you can do a Used Oil Analysis (UOA)
In comparision, I drive 03 (older than yours) 1.8T Jetta, use VW spec ELF and change every 8K


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (lubdub_lubdub)*

5k if your like your car
8k if money is tight
3k if your boosting HARD!


----------



## Flyboy26 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (GettaVrA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaVrA3* »_I have an 04 GLI 1.8t with 52k on it and i run 5w30 mobil1 syn when should i change my oil so far i have been doing it every 3,000 im wondering if its completly safe to go to 5,000

Here is a good read that dispels the ongoing myth of the need for 3000 mile oil changes. . . 
http://neptune.spacebears.com/cars/...]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif[/IMG]


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (GettaVrA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaVrA3* »_I have an 04 GLI 1.8t with 52k on it and i run 5w30 mobil1 syn when should i change my oil so far i have been doing it every 3,000 im wondering if its completly safe to go to 5,000

The owner's manual likely says 5,000 miles for a 1.8T engine, but you should be using a VW 502.00 rated oil (e.g. Mobil 1 0W-40, Castrol Syntec 5W-40, or Valvoline Synpower 5W-40).


----------



## Car Freak (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (tjl)*

I use synths in my cars. It really depends on the car. On my car with 162K miles, I try to change it at 5K, but often go to 6-8, but it is a 2.0 aba. With my 1.8t awp, it is new, so I am still working out the bugs. Do whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

5k should be good.

what is ur driving style? do u let it warm up and burn off the warter or does it barely warm up before you shut her off?
i have gone 8k on the same oil and other than the fuel in there (blah...) it was pretty much perfectly fine... but to each his own.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

5W40 TDT and 0W40 are approved...I think 5W30 ESP is also approved. This is not a garden variety 5W30 even though it is M1. Mobil 1 formulates all of their oils in different ways to meet different requiements.
The regualr 5W30 mobil 1 synthetic is not VW approved. FYI
Regarding long oil changes...I am under the impression that long changes are okay so long as the filter is changed at a suitable interval...say 3-4K and one new quart of oil is added - a quart +/- will empty with the filter from a 2.0


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

i would go 3k mi.
mobil1 isn't what its hyped up to be.
the 1.8T's are prone to sludge, (i have 1 too)
i use AMSOIL euro car formula 5w40, it cost more, but u can go 5k mi. no prob! i also use a mobil1 oil filter.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

My wife drives 7,500 miles a year...changin the oil every 6 months is no biggy! 
I will move onto Redline though.


----------



## Kager (Jul 27, 2007)

I would do it every 5k miles


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i do mine every 3K on everything i own..rather be safe than sorry


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (GettaVrA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaVrA3* »_I have an 04 GLI 1.8t with 52k on it and i run 5w30 mobil1 syn when should i change my oil so far i have been doing it every 3,000 im wondering if its completly safe to go to 5,000

I would recommend using a better oil than you are currently using and going 5k with a UOA. If UOA looks good u can extend it.


----------



## bjzorn (Jun 12, 2007)

10K is okay, I just changed mine at the 10K mark it was was still pretty clean, and dosen't use any oil at all. Heck my owners manual for my 90 Porsche tells me to change it every 15K and that was back in 1990! if you're changing synthetic every 3K and not tracking or autoxing then your just throwing money away, and if you like to throw money away send some my way.. anyways change it evey 5K if you want put going longer to 8 or even 10K will not hurt the engine


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bjzorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjzorn* »_10K is okay, I just changed mine at the 10K mark it was was still pretty clean, and dosen't use any oil at all. Heck my owners manual for my 90 Porsche tells me to change it every 15K and that was back in 1990! if you're changing synthetic every 3K and not tracking or autoxing then your just throwing money away, and if you like to throw money away send some my way.. anyways change it evey 5K if you want put going longer to 8 or even 10K will not hurt the engine

So you are recommending 10k OCI based on the fact that your oil looked "pretty clean" at 10k?


----------



## bjzorn (Jun 12, 2007)

No I am recommending 10K based on the fact that synthtic oil are designed to last 10-15,000 miles. In my dad's Ford pickup he used a synthtic blend and ran it for 8,000 between oil changes for years and never had a problem and never used oil between changes. 8-10K miles on an engine between oil changes will not hurt the motor. I recommend changing the oil every 8-10K based on the fact, that, oil technology has come a long way. And if you drive more than 15 miles roundtrip to work to let the engine get up to fully operating temp, and let the engine burn off the water and other contanimets, then its okay to change the oil every 8K atleast, 10K is okay too. However as I said before if you have money to burn go ahead and change it every 5K but with syn oil every 8-10K is okay


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mekelbreg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mekelbreg88* »_
mobil1 isn't what its hyped up to be.
i also use a mobil1 oil filter.


So many people say"Mobil 1 is; no good, not the hype, shears too easily" but where's the proof what evidence is there (maybe their lesser quality products but their 0W40 is top notch)? I have 176,000+ miles and use M1 0W40 for years! I think it's funny you'll use their filter though, I always stick with Mann, Mahle or Bosch....meh...either way.


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

I am switching from 10w30 Valvoline to synthetic; however, I am noticing some users using a different rating system. Why use 5w40 over 10w30, to be honest i do not get the classification of oil types.
Do the synthetic oils use different classification numbers?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (e24ohm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e24ohm* »_I am switching from 10w30 Valvoline to synthetic; however, I am noticing some users using a different rating system. Why use 5w40 over 10w30, to be honest i do not get the classification of oil types.
Do the synthetic oils use different classification numbers?

Synthetic oils may have "wider" numbers, because they can handle varying temperatures better. Not all do; there are synthetic SAE 10W-30, SAE 5W-30, and SAE 5W-20 oils.
The SAE 5W-40 means that the oil has viscosity of an SAE 5W oil when cold, and the viscosity of an SAE 40 oil when hot.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (tjl)*

The 10k interval should be more than safe enough if your using a vw spec oil.
I've ran 10k intervals on a vr6 which i now on 170k and it's still got the orignal timing chain and tensioners!! aquired it with 93k on it so thats done 80k on 10k change intervals, but we did do early 5k changes when we first had it but thats so wasteful of perfectly good oil.
My 1.8T had 117k on it and patchy servicing last couple of years before i brought it, but i brought it on condition, no sludge see bits of the head was nice and clean, it was quiet and bodywork was virtualy spot on.
It's now on 150k i've done 37k in it, mainly fast road miles, and 10k oil changes using 10w/40 mobil super s semi syn and it's running great.
If your using top oil and filter i really don't see why people do early changes, if it's for fear of engine / turbo wearing out sooner, i'd like to see proof of major engine or turbo wear / failings when using vw spec oil on 10k intervals, and also that the oil has always been above the minimum mark on the dipstick!
It's just a waste of money, because they only recycle the lot and sell it back, obviously you get nothing out of it, same go for tyres here in the uk we pay £1 per tyre for them to have them off you.
They all get sent back to the recycling centers for either remoulding or melted down and rubber reused







obviously your paying for them to do this and recycle and sell the damn things back to us








Tyre manufacturers won't go bust anytime soon








Same goes for anything, bloody annoying how greedy this world has evolved


----------



## e24ohm (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
Synthetic oils may have "wider" numbers, because they can handle varying temperatures better. Not all do; there are synthetic SAE 10W-30, SAE 5W-30, and SAE 5W-20 oils.
The SAE 5W-40 means that the oil has viscosity of an SAE 5W oil when cold, and the viscosity of an SAE 40 oil when hot.
thanks.


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (e24ohm)*

I bought a 1.8 t new and have done 10,000 mile interval oil changes for the life of the car using Mobil 1. It's now at 180,000 and I just had to replace the head. (snapped pulley bolt). Condition of internals looked like new. you could still see the honing hatch marks on the cylinder walls, perfect and uniform. Cams and followers looked perfect. The engine burned no oil and ran as strong as the day I got the car. Oh, and it's chipped. 
The idea that you need to change your oil every 3000-5000 is a throw back to the days of less advanced oil and engine design. That or a lie propogated by the oil, service, aftermarket industry to make billions and billions in extra revenue. Probably the latter. It's a lie that's really bad for the planet, if you care about such things. 
I love my I.C.E. but An all electric world can't come soon enough.


----------



## Pinball9818 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have always used mobil 1 5w40 on 10k mile OCI, now have 193k miles on my 2000 Jetta 2.0, absolutely zero sludge or any other problems.


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (Pinball9818)*

hey, you got more miles than I do, congrats!


----------



## Pinball9818 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Varooom)*

Only thing I have ever changed is alternator, air filters, water pump, spark plugs, and timing belt.
Still on original belt and hoses, original fuel filter, original ATF fluid, even window clips (!)


----------



## daughtersjetta01 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (Pinball9818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinball9818* »_I have always used mobil 1 5w40 on 10k mile OCI, now have 193k miles on my 2000 Jetta 2.0, absolutely zero sludge or any other problems. 

the only mobil 1 5w-40 i seened said to use in diesel engines only?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (daughtersjetta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daughtersjetta01* »_
the only mobil 1 5w-40 i seened said to use in diesel engines only?

No, M1 turbo diesel truck 5W40 is a mixed fleet lubricant which means it can be used in gas cars too.
"Applications 
Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 is recommended for use in all super high performance diesel applications, including modern low emission engine designs with Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR). These applications include the following:
On-highway engines operating in both high speed/high load and stop-and-go conditions
Off-highway engines operating in severe low speed/heavy load conditions
Virtually all diesel powered equipment from American, European, and Japanese equipment builders
*High performance gasoline engines and mixed fleets* 
Refrigeration units" 
This oil is much more shear stable than m1 0W40 and has a better additive pack.


----------



## CEAZE_ONE (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_No, M1 turbo diesel truck 5W40 is a mixed fleet lubricant which means it can be used in gas cars too.
"Applications 
Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 is recommended for use in all super high performance diesel applications, including modern low emission engine designs with Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR). These applications include the following:
On-highway engines operating in both high speed/high load and stop-and-go conditions
Off-highway engines operating in severe low speed/heavy load conditions
Virtually all diesel powered equipment from American, European, and Japanese equipment builders
*High performance gasoline engines and mixed fleets* 
Good to know
Refrigeration units" 
This oil is much more shear stable than m1 0W40 and has a better additive pack.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I always was overlooked the 5w40 m1 diesel oil since I thought it was only made for diesel engines. I think ill actually give it a try, I've been using Total 5w40 in my 2003 2.0 for $35/ 5 liter jug at the dealershipand never looked back. It burned the less out of all the oil I used. If I can get m1 5w40 diesel for that price or cheaper ill definetly give it a try


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (GettaVrA3)*

i run royal purple in mine...change every 3000r. im really cautious with that kind of stuff so i dont push it

remember the filters are only good for 3k...no matter what you run in your car


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (cabriosnap)*

Dealership used Valvoline SynPower 5W40 on last oil change. I sent off a sample for analysis at 3K miles, and it came back showing moderately low viscosity. I quickly changed out oil and put in Kendall Full Syn European Formula 5W40 and will change it out at 3k with analysis. I sure wouldn't try going OVER 5k drain intervals with this engine.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (WGermany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGermany* »_Dealership used Valvoline SynPower 5W40 on last oil change. I sent off a sample for analysis at 3K miles, and it came back showing moderately low viscosity. I quickly changed out oil and put in Kendall Full Syn European Formula 5W40 and will change it out at 3k with analysis. I sure wouldn't try going OVER 5k drain intervals with this engine.

Good for you... Glad you took your motors health into your own hands and tested your last fill. No matter what "high quality" and "synthetic" you are using, the 2.0t will demolish the viscosity in under 5k miles. Even super expensive botique oils don't stand a chance.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_ 
the 2.0t will demolish the viscosity in under 5k miles. Even super expensive botique oils don't stand a chance.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (cabriosnap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabriosnap* »_























as they say, ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Nighttrain005 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: 3,000 or 5,000 (Flyboy26)*

I'm at 10,000 mi with Amsoil with my 1.6 diesel


----------

